# فورملا لتصنيع بوليش الأحذية وأسألكم الدعاء



## الكيمياوي اكرم (5 مارس 2010)

في المرفقات ملف لتصنيع بوليش الأحذية وحصلت عليه بعد الجهود فلا تنسوني من صالح الدعاء لي ولوالدي ولجميع المسلمين في مشارق الأرض ومغاربها ومن الله التوفيق


----------



## abdalah (5 مارس 2010)

اللهم اغفر لى وله ولوالدينا ماتقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر
أين الباس ورد للملف


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (5 مارس 2010)

الباسوورد (123456) وانا في الخدمة


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (5 مارس 2010)

*تعديل المشاركة*



الكيمياوي اكرم; قال:


> ) وانا في الخدمة


jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (5 مارس 2010)

الكيمياوي اكرم; قال:


> )


jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj
تلتلبيبا


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (5 مارس 2010)

[لللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (6 مارس 2010)

اللهم اغفر للمؤمنين والمؤمنات الأحياء منهم والأموات
وجزاك الله عنا خيرا اخى الكريم


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (7 مارس 2010)

جزيت خيرا وبارك الله فيك اخي محسن


----------



## ابراهيم البروفيسير (8 مارس 2010)

الموضوع مكتوب فين يا اخ اكرم لم استطيع العثور عليه


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (8 مارس 2010)

الأخ العزيز الموضوع موجود في المرفقات في فايل مضغوط تكتب الباسوورد الموجود في الصفحة وتدخل على الفورملا ولكم مني كل الأحترام


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (8 مارس 2010)

الاخ الكريم الكيماوى اكرم اكرمك الله وجزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (9 مارس 2010)

انا في الخدمه اخي العزيز خالد


----------



## العجمىى (9 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير اخوى اكرم


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (9 مارس 2010)

وفقكم الله


----------



## معتصم خلدون (11 مارس 2010)

اين النسب اخي الفاضل وما تقصد بكلمة 10 جالون مع جزيل الشكر لك


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (12 مارس 2010)

الأخ العزيز معتصم في هذه التركيبة لاتوجد نسبة مئوية وانما هي تركيبة وزنية الجالون فالجالون يساوي 
3.785412 لتر تضرب في عشرة يخرج لعشرة جالونات


----------



## ابو يوسف (12 مارس 2010)

ممكن حضرتك تشرحلنا اكتر اهنا هنعمل التركيبه ازاى 

يعني وزنه المقادير 

وشكرا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (12 مارس 2010)

الأخ العزيز ابو يوسف التركيبة واضحة تضع كل مادة حسب التقادير الموجودة في الفورملا المذكورة 
الجالون الواحد كما ذكرنا سابقا يساوي 3.785412 لتر وانت تتحكم في المقادير تريد نصف سكيل تقسم على نصف 
أما بالنسبة للباوند pound فالباوند الواحد يساوي 453.5924 غرام تضرب عدد الباوندات للمادة في هذا الرقم فيخرج وزن المادة الكلي بالغرام
ولكم مني كل التقدير والأحترام


----------



## ابراهيم 977 (25 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم سلم الله يمين وأدخلك الفردوس الأعلى


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (25 مارس 2010)

انا في الخدمة اخوي العزيز ابراهيم وفقكم الله


----------



## samers78 (28 يونيو 2010)

أخي العزيز جزاك الله الخير ماهي طريقة الحضير وكيفية خلط الشمع مع الماء


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (28 يونيو 2010)

_أخي العزيز بعد التحية والسلام عليكم لا يوجد ماء في الخلطة وانما تصهر انواع الشمع المذكورة ثم تضيف النكروسين ثم بقية المواد ولكم مني كل التحية_


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (28 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى اكرم


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (28 يونيو 2010)

جزيت خيرا اخ محمد وارجوا المعذرة للتأخر عنك لظروف خاصة اخي العزيز وانا في الخدمة لأي شيء استطيع تقديم لك ودمت بالف خير


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (28 يونيو 2010)

الف شكر اخى اكرم الحمدلله توصلت لما اريده الحمدلله 
وربنا يوفقك باذن الله


----------



## samers78 (30 يونيو 2010)

أخي الكريم الخلطة جيدة وعند سؤالي عن خلطها بالماء لأسباب أقتصادية فهي مكلفة بدون المزج بالماء


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (30 يونيو 2010)

أخي العزيز الخلط بالماء لايمكن في هكذا خلطات لصعوبة تجانس الماء مع هكذا خلطات ولكن يمكن أستعمال السيلكون السائل وتستعمل شمع طبيعي أذ ان السيلكون السائل يألف الماء وتستطيع التخفيف ليكون بوليش احذية سائل وفي حالة الحصول على خلطة سأطرحها في المنتدى ولك مني كل الأحترام والتقدير


----------



## دسوقي (3 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
اخي العزيز بارك الله فيك 
ارجو منك مساعدة اريد ان اصنع ملمع للأحذية فقط بدون اي لون فهل هناك اي طريقة ارجو المساعدة بشدة


----------



## publicsoft (24 ديسمبر 2011)

أولاً,أدعو الله العلى القدير,أن تكون أى تركيبة لأى شخص كصدقة جارية له.
ثانياً,سؤال أيها الأفاضل لكل من قام بتجربة هذه التركيبة وخاصة الكميائى أكرم.
ما التكلفة لهذا المنتج؟
وما لون المنتج النهائى للتركيبة؟,وكيفية تصنيع ملمع شفاف ليصلح لجميع الوان الأحذية؟
وما الرائحة المنبعثة لهذه التركيبة؟وما التركيبة المشابهه لها فى السوق المصرى؟سواء التركى أو المصرى؟
وما رأى الأخوه الأفاضل فى هذه التركيبة المأخوذة فى موضوع آخر من المنتدى

كيفية عمل الورنيش الصلب
اولا : المادة الاساسية هي الفزلين ويوجد منه بالسوق نوعان طبي وتجاري استخدم التجاري اوفر وارخص
ثانيا : صبغة ويكون حسب الرغبة تباع عند محلات البويا والدهانات واسمها التجاري ( ترابا )
ثالثا : زيت بروفين
رابعا : فورمالين


طريقة العمل :
- يوضع واحد كيلو من الفازلين على النار حتى يصبح سائل
- يذوب من 40 الى 50 جرام من اللون في ربع لتر زيت بروفين ويضاف 30 ملي فورمالين ويوضع الجميع على الفزيلين ويحرك جيدا ثم يعبأ قبل ان يبرد

- للتحسين يمكن وضع كاز ابيض بنسبة 50 ملي ويمكن الاستغناء عنه

مع وافر الشكر


----------



## nassim.hipnas (26 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا اللهم زدنا علما


----------



## hussein2020 (27 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد هشام السيد (17 يناير 2012)

publicsoft قال:


> أولاً,أدعو الله العلى القدير,أن تكون أى تركيبة لأى شخص كصدقة جارية له.
> ثانياً,سؤال أيها الأفاضل لكل من قام بتجربة هذه التركيبة وخاصة الكميائى أكرم.
> ما التكلفة لهذا المنتج؟
> وما لون المنتج النهائى للتركيبة؟,وكيفية تصنيع ملمع شفاف ليصلح لجميع الوان الأحذية؟
> ...


الاخ الكريم بعد التحية 
ان تركيبة الاخ الكريم اكرم هى التركيبة الصحيحة والسابق تجربتها والعمل بها فى السوق المصرى بعد عمل بعض التعديلات حتى تتماشى مع التكلفة والجودة المطلوبة ومن المركات الموجودة بالسوق المصرى هى علبة الهلال والكورة وغيرها كما ان فى التركيبة التى قمت بعرضها بعض التحفظات مثل الفزلين فانة مصنوع من شمع البرافين وزيت البرافين --- والفورمالين يعطى رائحة غير مقبولة بالاضافة الى رائحة الكيروسين وجزاكم جميعا كل خير محمد هشام مدير مصنع ورنيش سابق


----------



## HassanEissa (8 أكتوبر 2014)

أرجو من أﻷخ الفاضل أكرم التكرم على بتركيبة كريم حلاقة ولكم جزيل الشكر وأﻷحترام


----------



## rehan hegazy (13 فبراير 2015)

مشكور يا مهندس أكرم , جزاك الله كل الخير


----------

